# HOW TRAVELLING RIB IS DONE?



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am BA Fashion Textile student and doing my summer project where I have to do some machine knitting samples and one of the samples is a 3x3 travelling rib.
However I do not know how Travelling Rib is done.

Does anyone knows how its done? and how can I do the 3x3 travelling rib?

Many thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a New Stich a Day video for traveling rib stitch (continental style) - they make great videos!


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi mopgenorth,

Thank you very much for your reply.

I loved the the Ridged Rib Stitch, its really gorgeous.

However I need to learn how to do the Travelling Rib on the Knitting Machine because I do not know how to hand knit. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

ChrisArtsTextileNTexture said:


> Hi mopgenorth,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

mopgenorth says:,

Oh geeze - I'm so sorry - I didn't see the "machine knitting" category - it's been a long long day for me![/quote]
--------

Hi mopgenorth,

That is ok. Thank you very much for you reply.


----------



## BarbaraM (Mar 10, 2012)

You need a Brother machine, and garter carriage. Program the machine (either punch card or enter it, black squares are pearl). 2 rows knit st. 2 rows K 1, P 1. Then 2 rows knit. Repeat the pattern. In other words:
Row 1: knit
Row 2: pearl (on the GC, all black squares)
Row 3: k1, p1
row 4: k1, p1
Repeat for the length.

So there are 2 rows of garter stitch, and 2 rows of 1 X 1 rib. 

Or you could knit 1 row, turn the fabric on a garter bar, knit 1 row, transfer to the ribber eon, and do 2 rows of ribbing. Transfer to mb, and repeat.


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi BarbaraM,

Thank you very much for your reply.

Sorry, but I am new to machine knitting and I did not understand.
I do not have the garter carriage/bar.

Is this explanation Travelling Rib? 
How the rib travels? :?


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

BarbaraM said:


> You need a Brother machine, and garter carriage. Program the machine (either punch card or enter it, black squares are pearl). 2 rows knit st. 2 rows K 1, P 1. Then 2 rows knit. Repeat the pattern. In other words:
> Row 1: knit
> Row 2: pearl (on the GC, all black squares)
> Row 3: k1, p1
> ...


Is there a way of doing this stitch without a garter carriage. I have a brother machine


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

crafty lady UK wrote:
Is there a way of doing this stitch without a garter carriage.
I have a brother machine.

----------
Hi crafty lady UK,

I have kh950i.

Where are you based? (you can pm)


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont see why this cannot be done with a standard machine and ribber. You would cast on either with a rib stitch then transfer the ribber stitches to the main bed or with a stocking stitch cast on. Make sure that your ribber is in half pitch position so that ribber and main bed needles do not clash.

With the ribber in position, rack all the way over to the right then, within the width of the main bed needles, bring groups of three needles into position on the ribber and knit 2 rows. Rack one place to the left, knit two rows. Repeat this until the ribber is in the far left position. Note that some ribber needles will then be outside the main bed needles so you will have to transfer each ribber needle to the main bed before it goes outside the main bed needles. An alternative is to only rack the beds so that all ribber needles stay within the main bed. You can produce many varied patterns depending on how you rack the beds.
Hope this helps,
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

if you have a ribber for your machine and the instruction book, check out how to do racking. this will give you your traveling rib stitch.


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

[quote=dialknit wrote:
if you have a ribber for your machine and the instruction book, check out how to do racking.
this will give you your traveling rib stitch.
-----
Hi dialknit,

Thanks for your reply.

I do have the ribber kr850 and what I know is the Travelling Rib is different from Racked Rib.
However I do not know yet how travelling rib is done.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I would imagine you would rack the bed totally to the left then try this: cast on in full needle rib then transfer the ribber stitches to 3 x3 *knit 2 rows then rack to right * repeat these 2 rows. worth a try!


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

dialknit, wrote:
I would imagine you would rack the bed totally to the left then try this: cast on in full needle rib then transfer the ribber stitches to 3 x3 *knit 2 rows then rack to right * repeat these 2 rows. worth a try!
---------

I know how to do the racked rib, because I have done before.

One of my assignments is for me to do racked rib and travelling rib.
Travelling rib is different from racked rib but I do not know how is done.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

The only other way I can think of is to set up in a three by three ribbing pattern knit some rows then transfer the ribber stitches to the back bed using a transfer carriage. Then you would have to transfer three main bed stitches to the ribber by hand but move down one needle from the previous three, knit two rows and repeat the transfers, again moving down one needle. Very tedious! You might be able to do this easily on a Passap because the transfer carriage transfers both ways, front to back and back to front and will transfer according to the pusher setup. This would give you a true travelling rib as done in hand knitting but some hand knitting stitches are not meant to be done by machine (VBG). Good luck with your samples, hope you find an answer to your travelling rib question.
Sheila


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

rainbirdoz, wrote:
"The only other way I can think of is to set up in a three by three ribbing pattern knit some rows then transfer the ribber stitches to the back bed using a transfer carriage.
Then you would have to transfer three main bed stitches to the ribber by hand but move down one needle from the previous three, knit two rows and repeat the transfers, again moving down one needle. Very tedious!
You might be able to do this easily on a Passap because the transfer carriage transfers both ways, front to back and back to front and will transfer according to the pusher setup.
This would give you a true travelling rib as done in hand knitting but some hand knitting stitches are not meant to be done by machine (VBG).
Good luck with your samples, hope you find an answer to your travelling rib question.
Sheila"
------------

Thanks a lot rainbirdoz.

I don't have the passap.
It will be a tedious process have to transfer by hand every 2...rows. 

I will try.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I think this is type of the travelling rib that Cris is trying to achieve on a knitting machine - except that it is 3x3.

Source: http://www.fashion-era.com/trends_2011/2010-womens-camel-coats.htm#Camel_Knitwear


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the traveling rib that you have to do that can put on here?
I thought that what Val has put on was what you wanted details on so if you have a picture/more information it would help us to help you.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, I have been thinking along those lines (Valt). I am thinking of it now in terms of ribbed cables which cross and keep moving outwards in crossing. Lots of manual work on the domestic KM, I think the industrial machines can easily do this. 
Sheila


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, just realised that that is an M&S dress. They are much more stylish than when I lived in the UK!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel it involves moving a whole bunch of stitches on the ribber.

Has anyone used a garter gar on the ribber?

Val


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

ValT, wrote:
I think this is type of the travelling rib that Cris is trying to achieve on a knitting machine - except that it is 3x3.

Source: http://www.fashion-era.com/trends_2011/2010-womens-camel-coats.htm#Camel_Knitwear
----------------------------------------------------
ValT

Eureka!!!!!!

This is it!
This is the travelling rib that I was looking for! 

susieknitter, I do not have a picture of what I need to do.
I have to do 30 samples of different stitches/patterns and travelling and racking rib are among them and I know how to do the racking rib, but travelling rib was the one that I did not know.

The picture that ValT shown look like a 3x3 ribbing, and is what I need to do.
I can use the 3-prong transfer tool to move stitches on the centre/ribber (I think), away from the centre , like 7 to the left and 7 to the right and knit 4or 6 rows, then repeat.
and if you don't want to leave a hole where you move the stitches from, you can add the heel of a stitch next to it.

I will try and let you know guys by sending you a picture of my final sample.

Thank you so much for All your Help!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Cris

When you've cracked it, can you knit me the sweater dress image I posted, cos I absolutely love it? lol

Good luck, I am pleased you have found what you were looking for .... nice to see you on this forum as well! 

Best wishes
Val


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

If you are crossing several stitches at a time, it can be difficult to knit the next row. There are a couple of ways to ease this, one is raising the needles to upper working position (stitches behind the latches) or to holding position with the carriage set to knit them back. Another way is to use a separate length of yarn to knit the crossed stitches off before knitting the next row with the carriage. I'd like one of those dresses too, pretty please!


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris.

I answered you this on another knitting list a few days ago.

Long explanation and an example written out row for row for you to try.

Did it not work ?



Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris.

I answered you this on another knitting list a few days ago.

Long explanation and an example written out row for row for you to try.

Did it not work ?



Maggie


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

rainbirdoz, wrote:
If you are crossing several stitches at a time, it can be difficult to knit the next row. There are a couple of ways to ease this, one is raising the needles to upper working position (stitches behind the latches) or to holding position with the carriage set to knit them back. Another way is to use a separate length of yarn to knit the crossed stitches off before knitting the next row with the carriage. I'd like one of those dresses too, pretty please![/quote]
-------------

Hi rainbirdoz,

There is not crossing on the travelling rib (picture).
The stitches are moved side ways on the garment shown.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought that this is what you wanted to do but couldn't find a picture of it as good as Valt has......well done Val. Please post a pic of your swatch and tell us how you did it and the best of luck with your degree.

This is the only pic that I could find...nothing like as nice but the same stitch type....although here it is called swirling rib.

__
https://flic.kr/p/1971868540


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> Chris.
> 
> I answered you this on another knitting list a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Maggie, why not share your written instructions with all of us? I'd like to see if it works...


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

maggieandrews, wrote:
Chris.
I answered you this on another knitting list a few days ago.
Long explanation and an example written out row for row for you to try.
Did it not work ?
-----------------------------------
Hi Maggie,

I am sorry but I did not receive or see your message.
Maybe is together with the others, becasue hotmail adds all messages from the same subjects together and sometimes I miss/don't see some messages.

I will have a look and see if I can understand and let you know.

Many thanks Maggie.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

ChrisArtsTextileNTexture said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am BA Fashion Textile student and doing my summer project where I have to do some machine knitting samples and one of the samples is a 3x3 travelling rib.
> However I do not know how Travelling Rib is done.
> ...


I think of Traveling rib stitches like the ones in Aran knit patterns. The main bed knits the background, and the ribber has the stitches that make the patterns. You manually move the stitches according to the pattern, then knit the row. Not as fast as a lot of techniques, but for me, much faster than trying to knit by hand.

There is a very clear example in Barbra walker's "A Treasury of Knitting Patterns", called Basic Lattice,on pg 276. I found the picture on The Walker Treasury project. Sorry, cant give the web site I saw it on, but still haven't figured out how to copy and paste on this iPad.

I have a machine knit pattern for an Aran sweater by Joyce Banfi. Naturally, I can't find my copy right now, but I'll look for it later.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

maggieandrews said:


> Chris.
> 
> I answered you this on another knitting list a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Maggie is it possible that you can put your explanation and example on here so that we can all have a go at doing this?
I think that I have the basics but would love to know if I am correct and also have your instructions to work from.
Thanks Sue.


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

susieknitter, wrote:
I thought that this is what you wanted to do but couldn't find a picture of it as good as Valt has......well done Val. Please post a pic of your swatch and tell us how you did it and the best of luck with your degree.

This is the only pic that I could find...nothing like as nice but the same stitch type....although here it is called swirling rib.

__
https://flic.kr/p/1971868540
-----

Hi susieknitter,

The picture is a 'travelling rib' garment.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I did it a mini swatch of the dresses rib pattern in a 1x1 N arrangement. This can be knit with various N arrangements.


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

KateWood, wrote:
I did it  a mini swatch of the dresses rib pattern in a 1x1 N arrangement.
This can be knit with various N arrangements.
------

Congratulations KateWood!

The picture that ValT shown us looks like that is a 3x3 rib, but it can be done on any needles arrangements.

You an even do a 7 stitches transfer using the 7-prong transfer tool to move stitches on the ribber, away from the centre for example.

Well done KateWood.

Send us a picture of it.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

rainbirdoz said:


> I dont see why this cannot be done with a standard machine and ribber. You would cast on either with a rib stitch then transfer the ribber stitches to the main bed or with a stocking stitch cast on. Make sure that your ribber is in half pitch position so that ribber and main bed needles do not clash.
> 
> With the ribber in position, rack all the way over to the right then, within the width of the main bed needles, bring groups of three needles into position on the ribber and knit 2 rows. Rack one place to the left, knit two rows. Repeat this until the ribber is in the far left position. Note that some ribber needles will then be outside the main bed needles so you will have to transfer each ribber needle to the main bed before it goes outside the main bed needles. An alternative is to only rack the beds so that all ribber needles stay within the main bed. You can produce many varied patterns depending on how you rack the beds.
> Hope this helps,
> ...


Thanks, I will have a go at that. You learn all the time on this site.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

crafty lady UK said:


> Thanks, I will have a go at that. You learn all the time on this site.


Yes, that is what great abut belonging to. group like this, we can all learn new things. I have been machine knitting since 1956 but still find new things to learn because people are always making new discoveries.

Racked ribs can be very interesting and will vary depending on the needle set-up and how the racking is carried out. Have a look in your ribber book for precise information.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

rainbirdoz, wrote:
Yes, that is what great abut belonging to. group like this, we can all learn new things. I have been machine knitting since 1956 but still find new things to learn because people are always making new discoveries.

Racked ribs can be very interesting and will vary depending on the needle set-up and how the racking is carried out. Have a look in your ribber book for precise information.

Sheila
Western Australia
------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I agree that we learn a lot all the time about machine knitting.
Everyone sees and do things in a different way and create a New Way of Doing the same thing.

However don't forget that in racked rib is different from travelling rib.


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello to All

As I said travelling rib is not a racked rib. 
Someone replied to me on another forum and said that Bill King explains 4 ways of doing travelling rib and its on Knitting Machine Monthly Magazine (UK) Oct 2012.

Hope you can have access to this issue/Magazine.

I always need news Stitches and Patterns so I can add different things to my projects at University and if anyone wants to send me any pattern or even in 3D, I would Love to try to make them.
You can send me privately. 

Thank you So Much for All Your Help and Attention.

Have a Great Weekend.

Cris (London)


----------

